# Mikolaj Holowko says HI :)



## mikolaj7 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I don't think i need to introduce myself  just kidd. Thank you for accepting my request to join the forums. I'm hoping to improve my mixing and production skills with help of people on this forum as well as make some new friends with whom i could collaborate. I'm working on few indie projects atm. Here's my soundcloud page http://soundcloud.com/mikolajholowko/sets

Cheers
M


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jul 1, 2012)

Haha, FINALLY you're here! :D 

Can't listen to your stuff on these speakers (and I'm watching the euro final of course..) but will do later. Welcome!

Fredrik


----------



## mikolaj7 (Jul 1, 2012)

:D

Now... back to chocolate milkshake XD

Thanks


----------

